# St. Croix Rod and Shimano Reel - Pace



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

St. Croix rod , 10’6” ultra lite, slow action.
Designed for salmon and steelheads.
Shimano Sedona 4000 reel.
$125.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Not sure how this duplicate thread in the wrong section happened but Mods feel free to delete. Thanks.


----------

